# Alpha Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.

Should I ?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

not everyone...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If you can make a profit then why not? I think that you will sell a lot.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

They wouldn't interest me but if there is a market for them here then why not?

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sure they would sell well Roy; they are here to stay IMO so you might as well







as long as they don't start making the Alpha RLT


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Judging from the amount of "new Alpha" posts here I think it's a good business decision - and I'm sure the members would rather give you the business, Roy.

Rich


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Why not

If it helps business it should be done.

MAybe it would help them to make more original designs and there fore make the brand more acceptable to people and therefore move away from the simple homages to a brand more so in its own right.

Just a thought that but you never know


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I would, definitely. Ultimately Roy, you're a businessman and as Mark pointed out, you're here to make profit and furthermore, to put a roof over your head. There are some on the forum who have negative views on this brand but I'm sure everybody's aware, you're not here just to please the members.

A.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


Not sure to be honest Roy - have you had samples sent to you yet & seen the quality? I like them but only have one (the mechanical chronograph - which seems well made & reliable) & consider them to be lookalikes which are close to being, but aren't, fakes. I suspect (but have no proof & I'm happy to be proved wrong) that in other markets their watches will probably have R*l*x & Om*g* printed on the dial instead of Alpha.

I think the watches are decent quality for the money (no worse than Vostok for instance) so should sell well.

If you think they'll sell well & that you'll make a decent profit then go for it!!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


As many have said - this has to be purely a business decision, depends what margin you can make really, they are pretty cheap off the web, could you make a decent profit?

Ian


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok I was being faciteous... and agree with what has been said - its a business decision Roy.... but.... Can you really offer a warranty on these at the price they cost and whats teh quality really like? no sense getting a bad name selling somthing for a fivers profit etc... if im speaking out of turn then please ignore my comments Roy.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I suppose that another of the main questions that you have to ask yourself is, how any other existing or potential future Watch Manufacturers that you feature on the site, might view you having Alphas.

Some may feel that they don't want their own products having exposure next to a brand that could be said to be a bit "contentious"









As you well know, in business it's not always about the short view


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

GO for it Roy

If anything for all those people who will buy an Alpha for its imitation omega bracelets - seeing as the originals cost so much you'd want to keep the real strap in the safe and wear the alpha one so it gets all the scratches...








Not that I would do such a thing...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> not everyone...


Indeed! But if the majority vote 'yeah' and there's no impact from your other suppliers then why not. Besides it'll be easier to get them from you to destroy than from China









/vince ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


The subject of Alpha watches tends to bring a lot of negative opinions from people who haven`t actually owned one, I`ve got six and as is well known have a largish collection of watches including `quality` makes so feel able to make an informed judgement.

Personally I found the Alphas to be well made especially for the price, new movements are available in this country although I don`t see why there should be any problem with getting any spares from the suppler if you do get a dealership arrangement with them also they may improve the comparatively few quality control issues.

I did take one to Steve at Ryte Time as the hands were misaligned and it was running fast (I couldn`t be bothered with the hassle of posting it back to Hong Kong) both problems easily sorted, he was impressed with the case, dial etc and said that the movement while nothing special was adequate for the job, I wonder what his comments would be if I showed him a Vostok?

So in my opinion Roy go for it, I really doubt your other suppliers will suddenly shun you for selling them.

People who want to buy them would rather it was from you and as with all watches you sell you will no doubt check them before sending them out and for this reason although the price will be greater then from Hong Kong people will not IMO mind.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd ask for samples first and see what you think of them. 

The back up you get from Alpha should be quite good, but most will need regulating when you get them I suspect.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

They will go out like snow off a ditch. Get a container of them ordered!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

On this issue of quality it would be interesting to know how many alphas in total are ownwed by our membership and how many watches have had problems.

And bearing in mind our membership won't be wearing one day in day out I'd be concerned if they would last the course for the buyer who does use one as a daily wearer.

I don't think the "image" issue is a concern, after all Roy isn't as snobby as some net retailers and they are lookalikies not fakes.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i like the alpha's a lot, and think that its a great idea to be able to get them off roy. Like mac said, for the money, they can't be beaten, and are fantastic VFM. The only concern that i would have (and its a small one) is how this would be percieved amongst the wider "wis" community, Would it dilute the reputation that Roy has?


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Go For it Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure!

Like one or 2 like the Explorer, but not keen on some and don't like the crowns on sporty ones; and many look like too many other watches.

It's simply a question of how much confidence in being able to sell them?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

artistmike said:


> I suppose that another of the main questions that you have to ask yourself is, how any other existing or potential future Watch Manufacturers that you feature on the site, might view you having Alphas.
> 
> Some may feel that they don't want their own products having exposure next to a brand that could be said to be a bit "contentious"
> 
> ...


I think this sort of "business practice" has just about died out in retail apart from the way up market brands, the net has seen to that.

I still think they are too cheap







and it would be penny pinching git who complained if his Alpha died after 13 months. However I bet Alpha have plans


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


I'd say no.

I've nothing against Alpha watches, in fact I received two this morning.

I just feel uncomfortable about obvious 'homages' to current, familiar, brands.

Also nothing against Asian manufacture.

I'd be more than happy to buy _original design_ 'RLT Watch Co' watches made in China


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be inclined to say "yes" if I was in Roy's situation, but I notice no-one has mentioned the wholesaler aspect. If I had Roy's knowledge of horology and watchmaking, (which I freely admit I don't) I'd like to look at the quality issue, then the warranty issue, and finally prices.









The only complaint that seems to crop up regularly is the loose screw issue with the bracelets. That's easily enough fixed - a screwdriver does the job, and has on my two longer term. Add that to an "informed" decision about the general quality, and I think I'd ask Mr Alpha for a wholesaler's price and quantities for minimum orders to get that price. Why? well I'm sure that more than Roy would eventually be interested in selling them retail in the UK









The crunch for Roy will be capital invested in enough pieces to get the price (eventually) to the same level or less retail here as they can be bought from the Alpha website direct. If this can't be done, most will still buy from the website direct.

'twould be nice to give Roy a card number and have the watch in a couple of days without any chance of Customs having a go!


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Well I personally would say yes go for it Roy, I have had an Alpha now for a couple of months and have worn it most days, I found it to be really good once it had settled down, I now plan on getting 2 more.

I think the whole "homage" "copy" thing is really old hat now, as if you can afford to buy one of the top makes that happen to look like an Alpha (ohh I can hear the screams now) then that is great, but if like me you are on a budget then as far as I am concerned an Alpha is really good value for what you pay and you also get the looks, ok you may not get the same amount of life out of one, but they have not been around long enough to say that really, oh well that is my 10 pence worth.

Cheers, John


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I got two watches, a bracelet and five nylon straps for Â£43.40. Had they been dearer I doubt I would've bought them.

Is there enough of a margin in the cheaper ones? Is there a market for the more expensive ones?

The idea of a UK based retailer does sound good. If I was Roy, I would do a seperate website rather than RLT


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


I would say yes, especially if they'll support you as a agent with the same Customer Care they offer to the public...

I think the products will fill a niche at the lower end of the market such as that which used to be occupied by Russian watches, the Amphibias for example; a good reliable daily wear Â£40/50 mechanical.

If they are included in the main website they'll attract possible repeat and cross over business.

Might be worth a punt for a few months; any problems, call it a day.

I'd considered it myself!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> Everyone seems to like these and I have been in discussion with Alpha with regards been a dealer for them.
> 
> Should I ?


I'd say no because I think you'd probably be wasting a lot of your time for relatively little profit. The "problem" is that Alphas are so inexpensive to buy direct and arrive in a few short days direct from Hong Kong with no extra carriage or duty to pay! So I can see no real advantage having them available in the UK, for either you as a supplier or me as a buyer. Unless I'm missing something


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm not really interested in the watches (except maybe for some future projects), but I would definitely be interested in the bracelets. The inserts look good value too.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think a poll is needed

(or not as the replies so far are positive)

RLT already offers watches that look 'similar' to well known makes and designs. So already there are hommages on the site.

Why not one more brand!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I think the whole "homage" "copy" thing is really old hat now


This is true, everyone is at it, people justify some of them by claiming the quality is better or equal to originals......

That is tenuous, you either accept the copy homage thing or you dont..... ( imho)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I would say yes, as imo they represent good value for money, are robust and well made and keep good time, regardless of what they look like.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

is there any of the alpha watches 200m diver? i can seem to find one. Any why are there so cheap? i men 60$ i cheap, an Alphas look more expensive


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> is there any of the alpha watches 200m diver? i can seem to find one. Any why are there so cheap? i men 60$ i cheap, an Alphas look more expensive


As far as I am aware, 50m is the maximum Alpha do and this is the only style of watch rated to 50m.










All the others seem to be 30m.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > is there any of the alpha watches 200m diver? i can seem to find one. Any why are there so cheap? i men 60$ i cheap, an Alphas look more expensive
> ...


thats such a nice looking watch . you clearly have very good taste .


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nono said:
> ...


Thanks awfully for those kind words. I do so enjoy wearing this particular timepiece.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm probably going to say no Roy, the main reasons are will the Alpha quality live up to the quality and service that is offered by RLT time pieces







which I have to say is second to none









Most Alpha's are sold at relatively low prices, would you be able to offer the same level of service that you offer with RLT while keeping the prices comparable with buying direct.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Roy,

I have considered buying an Alpha (or maybe more) for sometime now and would prefer to buy them from you. Being able to order Alpha's from you would be enough to convince me to do so.

I accept that "what you see is what you get" and understand that I would not be buying an Omega quality time piece. Truth be told.....I've probably spent more money on a family dinner and night at the movies than what an Alpha would sell for.

As far as any quality or warranty issues it probably wouldn't be worth my trouble to send it back to you. With that said, I would expect that you would do a visual check and maybe a go/no-go test on any item that would leave your shop. If after that I found that I had bought a lemon, it would still make a great teaching piece for me. It would be easy to justify taking one apart just to see what makes it tick.

I promise that I won't be beating on your door regarding service issues on a $60 to $100 USD watch! I'd probably spend twice that much on freight and customs charges.

Let me know when you're taking orders as Christmas is coming up fast.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My thinking has switched to a no.

Too little profit for a lot of effort.

IMO they are not in the O & W class by a long way.

If volume sales are perceived then maybe!!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Providing there's a market for them being sold by RLT & it's worth the effort profit-wise, why not stock them ?

If anyone has an issue with them for whatever reason, no-one is making them buy one 

Dave


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The subject of Alpha watches tends to bring a lot of negative opinions from people who haven`t actually owned one ..


I'd not own one as they are fakes (they are passing themselves off as something they are not), similarly for any other fake, hence my negative opinion. So I do not care whether they are well made or not, I object to them purely because they are fake.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh dear. Somebody wake me up when it's all over


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gimmi a nudge too Rich


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh dear. Somebody wake me up when it's all over


You may have to change your handle to Rip Van Rhaythorne.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

eh? what? Did somebody say something? Sod it, I'm going back to sleep


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I would buy them from you Roy, if you stocked them. I have my eye on a couple but have resisted so far.

But you would have to protect your business. Will Alpha do a deal about exclusivity in the UK?

Can they do a deal where they refer all direct sales equiries to you rather than fulfill them directly themselves?

And what about ebay sales?

Anyway - you know more about the watch business than I ever will. If it's right for you, YOU will know it's right.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Stay away Roy! You take too much pride in your work and too much of your time would be spent putting these watches right either before you sent them out or after they were returned to you. The only suitable place in Bridlington for those watches is in the 50p a go arcade grab machines next to the teddies. I'm also pretty sure that most people who are telling you to sell them wouldn't buy them anyway as once you had to add customs, VAT and your profit, they would just use the cheaper option of buying from Hong Kong. Don't forget your original watchmaking training and the appreciation of solid, original timepieces, not just cheap Asian copies. In today's times of soaring mechanical watch popularity I would put more effort in to servicing and restoring those fantastic old Seiko chrono's & divers you sell. BTW the next time you get one from 1972, please give me a shout.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Justin said:


> Stay away Roy! You take too much pride in your work and too much of your time would be spent putting these watches right either before you sent them out or after they were returned to you. The only suitable place in Bridlington for those watches is in the 50p a go arcade grab machines next to the teddies. I'm also pretty sure that most people who are telling you to sell them wouldn't buy them anyway as once you had to add customs, VAT and your profit, they would just use the cheaper option of buying from Hong Kong. Don't forget your original watchmaking training and the appreciation of solid, original timepieces, not just cheap Asian copies. In today's times of soaring mechanical watch popularity I would put more effort in to servicing and restoring those fantastic old Seiko chrono's & divers you sell. BTW the next time you get one from 1972, please give me a shout.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the way its going if people look at the forum first they wont buy alpha watches for fear of being stonned on the street by watch snobs anti anti fake protesters.

the real problem i think will be the other makes roy sells namely grovana will suffer, the sub type watches all look similar and people will way up the pros and cons maybeand go for the cheaper option.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

To me, Roy has several aspects to his business.

1. He makes his own - a brand which is highly regarded

2. He sells recognised brand names - but often in very limited quantities, and often older models or vintage

3. He sells minority 'brands' but at excellent prices - such as Riedenschild & Thunderbirds <!>

So I wouldn't say that stocking Alpha's would damage his business reputation, nor his own brand - it would slot into the segment #3 of his retail business.

However, it will depend on the business model which only Roy can decide - but I'd be surprised if he could maintain continuity of supply given what I'd suspect to be high initial demand, nor be able to sell them competitively compared to Alpha's own website.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

I would be prepared to pay a premium for an Alpha from RLT over the shipped HK price if only because I assume there'd be some sort of (at least) rudimentary QC check made by Roy prior to despatch. You know, make sure the bracelet screws are tight, check the seconds hand doesn't **** around like a quasi quartz, that sort of thing.

I'd pay a premium just for that, perhaps 50% of the HK price, maybe more depending on what was involved.

Let's face it, there is only one AD for Alpha that I know of outside China and that's in Germany. Sooner or later someone will set one up in the UK and it would be nice if that was someone we could trust.

The only concern I would have would be whether or not other aspects of the RLT business could be adversely affected were the sales volume to increase markedly but that's something for Roy to determine.

BTW A fake's a fake and an Alpha isn't.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bought 2 more this week. Rather buy them from RLT.

They stand at the level of the Russian watches from a few years back; inexpensive and good.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Roy might have missed the boat now... unless the Alpha range increases, I would have thought a lot of forum members have already got their Alphas, if they want them.

I can't see myself buying anymore from the current offering.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Roy might have missed the boat now... unless the Alpha range increases, I would have thought a lot of forum members have already got their Alphas, if they want them.
> 
> I can't see myself buying anymore from the current offering.


I've never bought an Alpha but if I did i'd rather do it from Roy..couple I like in fairness


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I know, I know, this thread is v boring and I apologise for adding to it...but, my first Alpha arrived 2 days ago (PO), I have been wearing it ever since - everything fine, even a nice clean crown, it's gaining about 5 seconds a day at present - best Â£26 I have spent for a long while - BUT....the bracelet screws really aren't great, one has a slightly distorted head (don't we all ha ha), several needed tightening, and one little bugger is still managing to work itself loose.

But I am enjoying wearing the watch very much.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

gallch said:


> I know, I know, this thread is v boring and I apologise for adding to it...but, my first Alpha arrived 2 days ago (PO), I have been wearing it ever since - everything fine, even a nice clean crown, it's gaining about 5 seconds a day at present - best Â£26 I have spent for a long while - BUT....the bracelet screws really aren't great, one has a slightly distorted head (don't we all ha ha), several needed tightening, and one little bugger is still managing to work itself loose.
> 
> But I am enjoying wearing the watch very much.


I think this is going to be Roys problem, he will either have to spend a disproportionate amount of time QC checking all the Alphas he sells or else he will definitely get returns for regulation/bracelets etc...

I would imagine the cost to him for returns etc would cancel out any profit....

I vote no........


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

My two alphas turned up yesterday

A Sub and a GMT

I am very imopressed with both but the sub is on a nato band and I prefer it to the metal bracelet on the GMT as the clasp sounds a bit too jingly for my liking

timekeeping seems to be ok but to be fair i havent checked properly

They are both comfotable watches and look like damn good value for the Â£43 I spent.

I alredy own a seamaster pro and althoguht the quality isnt up there with that i would never expect it to and it feels far more sturdy than my old pulsar beater.

To sum up if I got a year out of them wearing them full time I would be more than happy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I prefer it to the metal bracelet on the GMT as the clasp sounds a bit too jingly for my liking


Just like the real thing!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Am going to change my mind about Aphla "watches" now - that screw which was working loose came right out and my watch fell on the floor !

Grrrr....

So - Roy, no - don't do it !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dont think I am going to do it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All things considered I think its the right decision,

Not that my/our opinion should sway you


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you "do" Orient instead then?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What about a new RLT









Just in time for Christmas


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> What about a new RLT


I'll second that


----------



## Davey1000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Please may I request an opinion about watch servicing? Mostly I wear Seiko 5s but on my two everyday watches the glasses got chipped and were no longer splashproof. A watch shop in Plymouth said Seiko repairs were Â£59 - uneconomic. I still had my vintage Swiss made 25 jewel Alpha divers watch but this had two problems (1) it loses 2 minutes per day (2) it only runs for about a day after being taken off. I asked them what they would charge to clean and oil it and get it to run better and they quoted me Â£45. Weeks later I collected the watch but when I wore it I discovered that it was still losing 2 minutes per day and still stopping a day after it was taken off. Even worse the "glass" got scratched because they had substituted a plastic glass without my permission. When I put the watch in for a service it had a hard crystal glass. OK there were a few very faint scratches but there was no need to replace the glass and I did not ask them to replace the glass. The plastic "glass" scratches so easily that it is already in worse condition than the the original. Whenever I phone them to complain I get the reply that "the man who does the watch repairs isn't in today" or "the man who does the watch repairs is on holiday". Add in two 100 mile round trips from North Cornwall to Plymouth and the outlay becomes ridiculous. I feel that I have been scammed as the original problem has not been addressed and my watch crystal has been stolen.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

did you specificlly instruct them *not* to change the crystal?

It may be standard policy for that watchmaker to change the crystal on a service

And it may be that the accuracy and time reserve you quote may be as good as it's gonna get for that watch at the age it is without replacing the movements (or parts of it).

Conversly he could have just stuck on a new crystal to make it look like he serviced it, or possibly the truth is somewhere in between. There's only 1 guy who knows the truth and he doesn't appear to be talking to you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey1000 said:


> Please may I request an opinion about watch servicing? Mostly I wear Seiko 5s but on my two everyday watches the glasses got chipped and were no longer splashproof. A watch shop in Plymouth said Seiko repairs were Â£59 - uneconomic. I still had my vintage Swiss made 25 jewel Alpha divers watch but this had two problems (1) it loses 2 minutes per day (2) it only runs for about a day after being taken off. I asked them what they would charge to clean and oil it and get it to run better and they quoted me Â£45. Weeks later I collected the watch but when I wore it I discovered that it was still losing 2 minutes per day and still stopping a day after it was taken off. Even worse the "glass" got scratched because they had substituted a plastic glass without my permission. When I put the watch in for a service it had a hard crystal glass. OK there were a few very faint scratches but there was no need to replace the glass and I did not ask them to replace the glass. The plastic "glass" scratches so easily that it is already in worse condition than the the original. Whenever I phone them to complain I get the reply that "the man who does the watch repairs isn't in today" or "the man who does the watch repairs is on holiday". Add in two 100 mile round trips from North Cornwall to Plymouth and the outlay becomes ridiculous. I feel that I have been scammed as the original problem has not been addressed and my watch crystal has been stolen.


Davey1000, I feel you should maybe be made aware that your Alpha, and the Alpha's being talked about on the list are two different beasts. Your Alpha is a Swiss made vintage watch by what was a reasonably well respected company in it's day, whilst the Alpha's being discussed on the forum here are made in China by an entirely different re-formed company using the name Alpha 1993. Having said that, the answer from Paul (pg tips) is probably about the same as most of us would give you. Hindsight is a wonderful thing - if you had asked about servicing this before you took it to Plymouth, we may have been able to steer you to a more "specialist" vintage servicing guy who would have perhaps done a better job and advised you of the possible limitations before you went ahead :yes:

The Â£45.00 you paid and Â£59.00 you were quoted aren't actually too far out as far as servicing costs go for older mechanical watches, and probably really don't truly represent the time and equipment investment of any competent repairs and service guy - incidentally, did you EVER see the service guy at the shop? Lots of shops no longer have watchmakers in house, but instead contract out the work to smaller independent watchmakers who also do work for the likes of H. Samuel and other chain type jewellers. This they don't like to admit to customers - so the watch guy is on holiday or not in becomes a standard "excuse" :blink:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

dapper said:


> QUOTE(PhilM @ Nov 16 2007, 02:52 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>What about a new RLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old request but what about another new one Roy or a reissue of say a dated 13


----------

